# How Cold is it?



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

4 degrees Beverly Ma.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

1F here, weather.com says it feels like -17F. Brrr.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

-1 in central CT. That's up a degree, so you know.......I've got that going for me.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Truck showed -4 on the way in today in WNY.


Storm is past but still plenty o lake effect!


Red


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Have one of those "weather station" gizmos that transmit telemetry to a receiver/screen in the house. This morning as I was taking the dog out, and glanced at it, going out the door. It showed the temp as being 1. Wind chill indication was -6. :surprise:

I know for some of you across the U.S. and especially Canada, that those are not unusually cold temps for this time of year, but around here, that's getting to within about 10 or 12 degrees of as cold as it ever gets. I don't like this! It's why I don't live in Siberia! :devil:

The deep freeze happened quickly yesterday. Even after the 5 inches of slush was cleared yesterday, the surfaces stayed wet. Today everything is iced up, and will likely stay that way at least until tomorrow.
.
.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

1 deg in New Bedford mASS atm


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Woke up to -3 in central CT ...... tad cold to say the least.


----------



## JPMcSR13 (Aug 27, 2018)

-2 at 6:00 now up to -!ºF in Hanover, CT


----------



## tcislander (Feb 19, 2015)

Traverse City, Mi: -15F and sunny at 8:45AM.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Currently -4F, will be -20F this Thursday.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Zero F (negative 18C) in Rochester NY this morning.
We only got an additional 2" of Lake Effect overnight..im going to leave it! 
20 to 30 MPH winds today mean wind chills down to -25F -32C.
Im not leaving the house today! 

Scot


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

the weatherman says -4*, but don't fret it's supposed to get to a balmy 15* this afternoon.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

-3, Brrr.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

It was +6 C at 6am.......temp is dropping fast tho.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I blew the driveway this morning in that lovely 0* and 10 mph or so of wind. At least it was a quick job, only 3" or so and a small plow pile, as I'd cleared the afternoon buildup as well as the piles from the street and sidewalk plows yesterday evening. Fortunately I'm working from home today (girlfriend had to go in to work though).


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

So we got about 6 or so inches, but it was watered down to about 1 1/2 of slush. Cleared that yesterday in about 26 degrees. Today its 0 to -1 ,or 2 with wind chill about -26.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

How cold is it? It's so cold the local flasher was arrested for describing himself to women.


How cold is it? It's so cold dogs are sticking to fire hydrants.


How cold is it? It's so cold snowmen are trying to get inside


How cold is it? It's so cold the cat's face stuck to the birdbath...


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

How cold is it?
*@tm -10.1°C ( +13.8°F )*


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

13F/-11C here in Maryland


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

jsup said:


> _How cold is it? It's so cold the local flasher was arrested for describing himself to women.
> 
> 
> How cold is it? It's so cold dogs are sticking to fire hydrants.
> ...



LOL......:smile_big:


JSUP,


A couple more:


It's so cold today that the rock I thought was rattling around inside my shoe, was actually one of my toes!


It's so cold, that for once, the politicians here in Massachusetts are keeping their hands in their _own_ pockets!
.
.


----------



## Wes Kootenay (Jan 10, 2018)

'Seasonal normal' here. Around -4C overnight, +2 or 3C daytime. 

Tons of snow up high (where it should be), not much in our valley.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

We had flurries all day but didn't amount to much. The real fluffy stuff.

*@tm -9.3°C ( +15.3 )*


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Too cold...


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

@7:45pm it is currently 3 degrees feels like -16 deg. F.


Will be almost 50 on Thursday with rain and poss. flooding.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Cold as a witch's um, bosom.

3°F low forecast for tonight. Heat wave tomorrow, 32°F.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Right now in Buffalo, NY area 3 degrees with a wind chill of minus 11 degrees.., 'hurt'n cold'


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Forecast of -6 F tonight.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Beverly MA

4° Feels like -16°
-15°c feels like -26° c


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Close to 0F tonight. 


Wadda a strange weekend weather-wise. I can't remember seeing that much rain at 25F...it rained for hours. It was brutal getting into the car that had to sit outside that night. So much ice.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

We were lucky, at least we didn't get the freezing rain. But yesterday was around 15F all day, and we were getting little ice pellets pretty much the whole time. Which was also weird, for it to not be snow.


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

*how cold is it*

About 8 degrees CT shoreline.The temps vary thru out the state though.High 20s tomorrow.40s on wed and thurs.Hope the ice softens up so i can clear the rest of the driveway.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This morning I opened my driveway didn't feel too bad ( no wind ). Getting used to it I guess.

*@tm -14.2°C ( +6.4°F )*


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

At 6:51 am, -10F, Brrrrrrr


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

Was -28°C yesterday evening and -24°C this morning. Nice clean and crisp weather.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here on the hill my thermometer has yet to crack the -20°C this winter. It records the lowest temperature and so far -19.9°C one night 2 weeks ago is the lowest it came to. We usually get 3 or 4 -25°C per winter and although low lying areas have seen -24, the hill here has benefited of temperature inversions during these times sometimes being 7 or 8 degrees celcius warmer than just 2 kilometers away at the bottom of the hill just over there...


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Not 80* and sunny!


----------



## PaulMys (Jan 23, 2019)

Was 4 degrees yesterday morning here on LI.


A balmy 12 this morning. 



Still NO **** snow here though.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

For the past 2 days we have had -36C and now its -21C brrrrrrr it's cold.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Lunta said:


> Was -28°C yesterday evening and -24°C this morning. Nice clean and crisp weather.



Uh-oh... "Nice clean and crisp weather." Clearly a symptom of cabin fever. I know it well... :laugh:


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

-25C, feels like -31 in the wind. Crispy cool.


----------



## BjornToulouse (Jan 22, 2019)

Semi tropical here in N.E. oHIo today....45F.
Yesterday, not so much.......10F




Rex


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

1/24/19. 9:22 a.m. 53° ✓ Beverly, MA


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Been hovering just above freezing during the days and just below freezing during the nights. In other words, the perfect conditions to constantly refresh a layer of ice on the roads. The snow that remains melts just a bit, then refreezes, lather rinse repeat. I'd rather it stay above or below freezing, nature can choose which one.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

It's now 55 degree. Pouring like crazy and very windy. In Ct in Jan.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Hit 14c up here in the great brown north.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* It is a Big NEGATORY -8 as I live and Die a little more with each passing of the minutes on the Clock here. the monkeys are saying we might hit -30 air temp on Thursday morning here. might have to break oot the speedos and go 4 a dip at the nearest lake just to cool off for a Bit. mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

-15 at the moment. At least the wind has died down to nothing.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

13* in west Michigan
I saw a thing on facebook yesterday and it was a screen shoot of the weatherman in Florida and they were talking about the weather getting down in to the low 50's and people need to bundle up and limit time outside


----------



## BjornToulouse (Jan 22, 2019)

12F here in N.E. oHIo, with lots of sunshine.




Rex


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

topher5150 said:


> 13* in west Michigan
> I saw a thing on facebook yesterday and it was a screen shoot of the weatherman in Florida and they were talking about the weather getting down in to the low 50's and people need to bundle up and limit time outside


......limit time outside at 50f ?? :surprise:


----------



## RobertSX4 (Nov 17, 2017)

-4 this morning when I went outside, but we're now up to 1 degree! Hartford, WI. Worst is slated for next week, though tomorrow morning is supposed to be -15


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Back in the freezer.










*@tm -7.5°C ( +18.5°F )*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

-12F yesterday, -3 this morning. Yesterday I went out to gas up the truck and it was about +10 at the time and couldn't believe all the people lined up to use the carwash. Did that once and had the door seals freeze to the car frame between the time I got out of the carwash and getting home. Thought I might have to tear the seals to get the door open. I wonder how many will have that joyous experience in this weather.

Myself, I'll wait till it warms up which sounds like it won't be soon before washing my vehicles.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

-23F right now. I think I will spend the day in the house.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2018)

*Snowman4786*

Will be about -30 in North Dakota this coming week. May have to sacrifice my cutoffs and wear pants while grilling.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

The polar vortex, which we use to call the Montreal Express, should hit the northeast this week. Just around the freezing mark 30° in Beverly, MA.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Will be about -30 in North Dakota this coming week. May have to sacrifice my cutoffs and wear pants while grilling.


Ya big baby! 

I can't imagine -30F, no thank you! I think the coldest I've experienced was -17F at the beginning of a ski day. Thankfully we were dressed for it, and there was no wind. 

Looks like it'll be getting down to around 15F here this week. Much better than -30! Hopefully we'll be getting some more snow eventually.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

nwcove said:


> ......limit time outside at 50f ?? :surprise:


* Yeahhhhhhhh They do that Down South. If I was in FLORIDA Right now it would be shorts and a T-shirt 4 me. ELL' They wear Artic Parkas Also. mg::emoticon-south-park *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* We Got a Big -2 going on outside right now at 11:30AM here. *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> -12F yesterday, -3 this morning. Yesterday I went out to gas up the truck and it was about +10 at the time and couldn't believe all the people lined up to use the carwash. Did that once and had the door seals freeze to the car frame between the time I got out of the carwash and getting home. Thought I might have to tear the seals to get the door open. I wonder how many will have that joyous experience in this weather.
> 
> Myself, I'll wait till it warms up which sounds like it won't be soon before washing my vehicles.


* Do what I Do and run some silicone grease on your door seals. It repels the water from getting absorbed into the rubber. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 right now and looking forward to it being above zero tonight. First time in a couple days !!

Only problem with silicone is it attracts dirt and it's nasty if you rub up against it. Still up here in the frozen tundra you have to make allowances if you want to be able to get your door open.

All too often I've gone to get in the can first thing in the morning, running a little late and the door is frozen shut and I've had to use my hot coffee to drizzle it along the seal of the door to get it open. :sad2:
That's why I searched for something and found out about using silicone on the door seal. It's also how I know it attracts dirt as I may have been a little too liberal with the application in the winter.
Coffee also works good to free up the wipers too if there frozen to the windshield.
AND on my old PU without electric locks I have used it to thaw out the door lock cylinder but you have to remember to spray the heck out of it with some lube that's warm (from the house) or you'll be in the same bind next time. This is one place WD-40 works good.
Hot or warm water is cheaper and as effective but I'm a coffee guy so I usually have a cup on hand. :grin:

.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Hot or warm water is cheaper and as effective but I'm a coffee guy so I usually have a cup on hand. :grin:.


I usually spray silicone or Teflon on a rag and wipe it on the door seals.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> I think the coldest I've experienced was -17F at the beginning of a ski day.


We skied for a week at Fernie BC when the daytime highs were -25F. That is not a misprint. It was postcard weather: Absolutely crystal blue skies, snow kept in perfect shape by the cold, and the low temps kept lesser mortals close to their fireplaces and away from the slopes leading to smaller crowds for us!

Downsides included my then-10YO son having frostbite from ice that constantly (re)formed on his cheeks. And I'm not sure I felt my toes anytime I was on the slopes. Possibly the worst was that we drove our Dodge 3500 with its Cummins engine, not realizing how cold it was going to get. The first morning its external temp reading showed -25F and when I tried to start the engine you've never heard complaints like that. I felt like a criminal whose vehicle should be seized due to abuse. It finally started but until the oil warmed up enough to circulate I swear I could hear the metal being resurfaced. That afternoon I went to the nearest Canadian Tire (their version of a big box hardware store), bought a 30 meter (~100 foot) extension cord, and started parking near an outlet I found on the outside of the building. First thing each morning I popped outside a nearby door and plugged in the block heater, giving the engine over an hour to warm up. Very happy starts after that, and I still carry that extension cord in the truck to this day - it's dedicated to that task so I won't ever find myself in that situation again. It's been years now, that engine has great compression and doesn't use oil and gets great mileage, but I've never gotten over the emotion of what I asked it to do on that -25F morning.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, that sounds nasty! We were driving up that day, so at least we didn't need to start the car in that weather. A gas engine would be bad enough to start in those conditions, diesel must be even worse! Glad you're at least equipped for the cold weather now.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -7ºC ( + 19ºF )*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Coldest morning yet this winter. At 6:30 this morning it hit -21.6ºC ( -7ºF ) and it is suppose to rain tomorrow. lol

*@tm -19.8ºC ( -4ºF )*


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

18° in Beverly, Ma


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

weather man says it's -9* and figure in the windchill and it's closer to -30*


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

-32 feels like -42 in the wind.. Inside day..


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

-12F this morning with -25f tonight or tomorrow. Windchill is supposed to be -50. This sucks.
Finally had to break out the blower this morning. 3"-4" snow yesterday but it was like powdered sugar and a snow shovel handled it. City plowed the streets last night so needed to get the blower out. Could not get the electric starter to turn over the Arien's (easiest to get to in the shed) so checked out the Searsasaurus - fired right up and chewed through all that plowed snow without even breaking a sweat. Darn near froze my fingers (even with gloves) but it's done now.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: I'm about 20-25 miles east of you. Pulled my blower out for the first time too. Ran the Toro up and down the drive in high gear as there wasn't really enough to give it a work out. Couple of foot high drifts but nothing much to speak of.

Had to get up early to run over to the U of M Veterinary clinic for my pup to get a shot. Man .... was it cold walking out into the dark. It's reached out forecasted high for today, , , -7 F.

.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Supposed to be -27F tomorrow morning and -33F Thursday morning - air temps not with the wind chill. I am working from home the next two days. I have to mind the pipes in the house and also watch my neighbors house since they left for Panama today. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

Right now (6:00 pm central) we are at -21F. Tonight we are dipping down to -30F. The wind chills are going into the -60F neighborhood. Time to bundle up.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

No pissing in the wind tonight.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

should be minus 25 to 30 wind chill here by tomorrow night nightly nyc 1830 hour news said todd has minus 52 windchill already


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Live From THE PARADISE CITY.*

*We got a Big -22 AIR TEMP Here already. With a -34 Dew point so it does feel like - 50 oot There. But on the brighter side of things we just might crack 40 above come Saturday. :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: So Somebody just wake me up when Winter is over with. So once again Minnesota is the TRUE KING of The Frozen Tundra. *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Now it is -24 outside right now. *


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Now it is -24 outside right now. *


Betcha folks are wishing for some of that global warming they've been promising us....


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Now it is -24 outside right now. *


That’s crazy! 😳 38 and raining in central NJ. You all stay warm and safe tonight.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

IDEngineer said:


> Betcha folks are wishing for some of that global warming they've been promising us....


Global warming is likely part of the cause for this plunge because it has unstabilized the weather cycle/pattern and the result is the huge swings to high and low temps as well as extreme weather systems.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Windchill of -60F?? Holy crap. Stay warm! Hopefully no one has furnace issues. I've heard the suggestions like leave the faucets dripping (assuming you have town water & sewer, may not be ideal with a well & septic), and leaving kitchen sink cabinet doors open, so the warm air can circulate. Or putting something like a 25W bulb (heater) in cold areas with pipes. Maybe they're not needed, but they seem like decent advice to me, if it's gonna be that cold!


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

59ctd said:


> Global warming is part of the cause for this plunge because it has unstabilized the weather cycle/pattern and the result is the huge swings to high and low temps as well as extreme weather systems.


A few years after we moved to the Pacific Northwest, we had a couple of days where the real temperature was -21F and the windchill was -60F (interesting that the windchill numbers were the same as what's in the news today). The most interesting effect was that I didn't need to use the brakes in my car. Just pushing in the clutch on my Honda Civic slowed it down due to the wheel bearing grease being so thick. To Honda's credit, the engine started right up and ran great, and this was the mid-80's well before EFI on most automobiles.


There's a lot of natural variation in the summers and winters in the PNW. We've lived here for 39 years and seen everything from brown winters with no snow to slot-car driving where the roads are nothing but channels cut in 8-10 feet of accumulated snow. Most years the lakes freeze, but there were a few in the past where they didn't. During those 39 years summers have been cool enough to never break 85F and hot enough to cause taper candles to fold over sideways in their candlesticks (I believe it was 108F that week, it was beyond hot). If anything, the extremes are moderating in recent years. We used to reliably get 1-2 weeks of winter highs never breaking 0F and at least one week of 100F+ highs in the summer, but neither has happened in quite a few years. And nobody's complaining!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*LIVE From The PARADISE CITY.*

*CLOCKING In Right now at -26 Degree Air Temp. -32Degree Dew Point. Guess I will DAWN the Speedos and jump in the lake. little to warm 4 my Liking. :wavetowel2::tongue4::tongue4:mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Now it is -24 outside right now. *


I feel ya brother (Literally). -24 over here too. :smiley-gen125:

Don't forget to protect any beer you folks have out in the garage. The temperature for beer to freeze and later explode that's 5 percent alcohol by volume is 27 degrees.

.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I feel ya brother (Literally). -24 over here too. :smiley-gen125:
> 
> Don't forget to protect any beer you folks have out in the garage. The temperature for beer to freeze and later explode that's 5 percent alcohol by volume is 27 degrees.
> 
> .


About the same here right now. Fortunately, my shop/garage is heated so it is 66* in here now. I am concerned about the plumbing in the house though. These are the coldest temps we've ever experienced in this house since it was new in late '96.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

59ctd said:


> About the same here right now. Fortunately, my shop/garage is heated so it is 66* in here now. I am concerned about the plumbing in the house though. These are the coldest temps we've ever experienced in this house since it was new in late '96.


* My Place was Built in the 60's and has seen way worse temps than this never had a plumbing problem. Just going to have to ride the storm oot even if it means the heaters run all night. mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*LIVE From The PARADISE CITY.*

* Now clocking in at -27 Degrees oot. would be kinda fun to see just how low we can go here. :icon_whistling:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

No, it wouldn't.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * Now clocking in at -27 Degrees oot. would be kinda fun to see just how low we can go here. :icon_whistling:k:k:k:k:k:*


Nopes - wishing for warmer weather soon.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

-18...heading to around -26 to -28. Wind chills in the -40's, should bottom out in the mid to upper -50's.

Tomorrow will be the roughest though, tonight is merely the appetizer.

+30's Saturday thru Monday though. Just hope my plumbing and vehicles are still intact by then.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Bottomed out at -27 air temp this morning. No issues to report. Furnace is working almost 100% duty cycle. Doggies went out and they came back in quickly which is not typical. Hunkerin' down and going to try and stay warm today.


----------



## slictrac6 (Sep 23, 2018)

- 24 here northen Il


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

59ctd said:


> Global warming is likely part of the cause for this plunge because it has unstabilized the weather cycle/pattern and the result is the huge swings to high and low temps as well as extreme weather systems.


Yet Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia where the Russians are seeding clouds is 15-20°C above their average lows. Talk about unstabilizing the weather. This is pushing Siberean cold air over the cap. Even the Canadian north is disrupted. Tuktoyaktuk is sitting at -16°C ( +3°F ) when it should be -40°C ( -40°F ).

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.....0i71j0i7i30j0i7i10i30j0i8i13i30.yPOErW1G_5c


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -6.7°C ( +20°F )* and flurries


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

-25f here in southern Wisconsin. heading to -50 with windchill. cant wait for the wind to stop.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Please be careful tonight. Take precautions!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Woke up twice during the night. Generally a light sleeper, did not take my normal sleep med for I wanted to periodically check in on my deliberately dripping faucets. I'd wake up, stumble around to run the faucets wide open for a bit, then go back to bed. Plumbing at the moment seems fine.

-22 at the moment according to KCRG at their studios in downtown CR. My local NWS monitoring station at the CR Airport (4 miles away) is evidently down. It's last reading was -23 at 2am.

I'm not hearing vehicles outside at all. Nobody evidently getting their cars started and I'm not hearing truck traffic from US30 either. Usually, "the city is stirring" by now.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

-22F here as well. And no cars on the roads this morning, kind of creepy. But the house is fine. I've got food and, thankfully, power.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Sun is starting to come up so it will hopefully warm up a bit shortly.


----------



## Old Snowboiler (Jan 25, 2019)

-4 degrees F, North Central Pennsylvania, up in the hills. Wood stove is my friend.


( 4 below when I got up a few hours ago, now it's 2 above. )


----------



## Buffalokid (Mar 5, 2018)

It’s around 6 above and on our way to 0, around an inch or so an hour falling. My little ccr3650 chewed up the 10 inches on the ground pretty well. We will se how we do once the plows bury us in.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's -31 right now 9am. I don't want to have to take the GF to a dental appointment, but .....

Even the dog is looking at me like "I'm not going out there" !!

.


----------



## BjornToulouse (Jan 22, 2019)

My Brass Monkey is staying indoors today! :surprise:




Rex


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

KCID (the CR airport) NWS reporting station back up and feeding data. -24 degrees at 9am.

Unreal.

Heading outside here soon to see if the vehicles will start.


----------



## kenora (Aug 29, 2018)

-38c this morning without wind-chill.. -55c with wind-chill... Anyone want to buy an igloo... Selling cheap or will trade for Cabana on the beach of the gulf coast 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Was -22C (-8F) earlier this week, has since gotten warmer and is currently -16C (4F)...almost balmy in comparison! Back to temperatures like we used to have when i was in my youth here in the "Great White North" in Toronto.


----------



## RobertSX4 (Nov 17, 2017)

IDEngineer said:


> A few years after we moved to the Pacific Northwest, we had a couple of days where the real temperature was -21F and the windchill was -60F (interesting that the windchill numbers were the same as what's in the news today). The most interesting effect was that I didn't need to use the brakes in my car. Just pushing in the clutch on my Honda Civic slowed it down due to the wheel bearing grease being so thick. To Honda's credit, the engine started right up and ran great, and this was the mid-80's well before EFI on most automobiles.
> 
> 
> There's a lot of natural variation in the summers and winters in the PNW. We've lived here for 39 years and seen everything from brown winters with no snow to slot-car driving where the roads are nothing but channels cut in 8-10 feet of accumulated snow. Most years the lakes freeze, but there were a few in the past where they didn't. During those 39 years summers have been cool enough to never break 85F and hot enough to cause taper candles to fold over sideways in their candlesticks (I believe it was 108F that week, it was beyond hot). If anything, the extremes are moderating in recent years. We used to reliably get 1-2 weeks of winter highs never breaking 0F and at least one week of 100F+ highs in the summer, but neither has happened in quite a few years. And nobody's complaining!


The newer windchill calculation means that -60F windchill in the mid 80s would be about a -36F windchill nowadays, so that would explain why WC is same as today's.

https://www.ggweather.com/windchill.htm


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

We're supposed to be in 30s w possible rain Saturday!!??


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm 0°C ( +32°F )* and raining.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

​


Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's -31 right now 9am. I don't want to have to take the GF to a dental appointment, but .....
> 
> Even the dog is looking at me like "I'm not going out there" !!
> 
> .


This is just crazy. 

How does one keep water pipes in/near exterior walls from freezing?


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> ​
> This is just crazy.
> 
> How does one keep water pipes in/near exterior walls from freezing?


Keep the water dripping in those lines. Maintain 72F day and night in the house. (Insulate with pipe insulation and use heat tape in the worst places where you can.) I have put an oil filled radiator near the most vulnerable pipes in the basement. If the pipes are in cabinets, open the cabinet doors.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

-30 in Michigan


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> This is just crazy.
> 
> How does one keep water pipes in/near exterior walls from freezing?



Best thing you can do is allow your tap to SLOWLY stream a bit of water throughout the cold spell. It won't allow the water to freeze, although it will cost you some extra money to keep the water on....just let it run at the tiniest stream.:grin:


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> *@tm 0°C ( +32°F )* and raining.



I wish! It's -43 C with the wind chill......but still not cold enough to keep me in the house with a grouch Mama.....:wink2:I'm in the garage!


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

It's a balmy 10°F here at the moment, supposed to go down to 0 tonight, then warming until 45° on Saturday and 53° by Sunday. Maybe I'll grill some burgers.

The forecast snow turned out to be a dusting and was removed from paved areas with a broom.

So y'all come on down and enjoy the warmth and sunshine!:wink2:


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

white out condition in Beverly MA.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

-20 already. Heading for -29. They said on the weather tonight that it won't last as long overnight, we actually might start warming up before sunrise.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Live From THE PARADISE CITY.*

*-21 as I LIVE, DIE and Freeze my TUCKUS off here right now. the record low 4 today is -27 set back in 1887. the are calling 4 -29 here tonight so who knows just might set a new record 132 years later. mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Balmy 3°F in Beverly, MA Windchill -11°F

Balmy -16°C Windchill -23°C


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Not as cold as I expected this morning. Only -27°F here in Lakeville, MN. Staying put inside today.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

59ctd said:


> not as cold as i expected this morning. Only -27°f here in lakeville, mn. Staying put inside today.


*yikes!*


----------



## Old Snowboiler (Jan 25, 2019)

19 degrees below zero Fahrenheit at 7 am.


----------



## Old Snowboiler (Jan 25, 2019)

that's what I said too! Yikes!!


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

-28, lowest temp overnight. Since winds are from the south now, it now appears we won't set our all time record.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Central West NJ Trenton, 4°, going to 60 on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

+2F this morning. Looks like that's as cold as it got overnight.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -10.5°C ( +13°F )*
and windy from WNW


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*-21 Here Right Now as I live,Die and still Freeze my TUCKUS OFF Here. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

-14 now. 6 degrees warmer in an hour. Lightly snowing too. -14 is the warmest temp we've had since Tuesday.

These are great signs. For the first time in roughly 42 hours, I've shut off the two slowly dripping faucets in my home.


----------



## RobertSX4 (Nov 17, 2017)

Today I learned my car's thermometer bottoms out at -22F


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

-14 when I got up this morning, phone is showing 2 right now


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -14.5°C ( +6°F )*


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

3F Center County, PA 9PM. Warmer than last night by just a few degrees. The Devil's slowly on the way out. Sunday is supposed to be mid 40's.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Warm this morning, 7 Degreed F!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hasn't changed much from last night...
*@tm -15.2°C ( +4.6°F )*


----------



## Old Snowboiler (Jan 25, 2019)

*warmer today*

4 degrees below zero F, 8 am.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

8° . Heat wave 25° today


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Still -24c here. Looking to cool off for the weekend too. Right when I go back to work...


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Live From THE PARADISE CITY.*

* As I live and Die some more while writing this Here 4 the masses at Hand we are Clocking in at a Balmy 7 Degrees above.. and with the 40's coming in here this Weekend. Time to Bust oot the SPEEDOS Because SURFS UP DUDES!!!!!!!!!!! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hasn't changed much from yesterday morning...
*@tm -15.6°C ( +3.9°F )*


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

*Denver Forecast....



Currently at 5am on Saturday it's 36*.
High today is forecast to reach 61*
High on SuperBowl Sunday is 63**


If the ground was not frozen, I'd do some gardening/landscaping today/tomorrow.
Another snow storm due Wed/Thurs.


----------



## Old Snowboiler (Jan 25, 2019)

warming up now. 3 degrees above zero F.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

On Thursday here in the Buffalo, N.Y. area we had a blizzard with lots of snow and a wind chill of minus 30 degrees; this Monday, we are looking at temperatures in the 50's with flooding of coarse but what a temperature change - 80 degrees. You'd have to jump on a plane and head to Florida from here to get that.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

It is 40F here now. Expecting rain later and snow tomorrow.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

43 F right now, but looking to drop significantly by this evening. We haven't had below zero F yet this winter, but that might change in the next couple days.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hasn't changed much yet again this morning...Global warming Pfff!!!
*@tm -13.4°C ( +7.9°F )*


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

-33 Celsius. Wind is suppose to drop it to the low -40’s this morning. Good day to work outside..


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

dooitorbust said:


> -33 Celsius. Wind is suppose to drop it to the low -40’s this morning. Good day to work outside..



-39 C here with wind chill. Pretty Crisp.:devil:


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

As I predicted yesterday, the temperature has dropped significantly. We are at 7 F right now with 35-40 mph winds. Now we are getting a _*slight*_ taste of what the rest of you farther to the east have been experiencing.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Cutter said:


> -39 C here with wind chill. Pretty Crisp.:devil:




Getting cooler lol. 3 layers and coveralls haha! Still beats the shop.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Your battery is almost dead though.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Currently +4 F with at least a -12 wind chill. I think the wind has died down a little. Still not going out into it until I have to, though.

As long as my garage door doesn't freeze to the concrete by Monday morning when I have to go to work, I'll be happy.

EDIT: The wind chill now shows as -18 F...


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

At the moment we're showing 47° F (that's with a "plus" sign). Tomorrow's high is forecast to be 56° and the day after is 59°. But that can change, and fast. I remember one time the temperature on Christmas Day was 70°. Seven days later we were digging out from three feet of snow. This being February I wouldn't bet against that.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -9.2°C ( +15.4°F )*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This morning it's mild in comparison

*@tm -4.6°C ( +23.7°F )*


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Ground Hog said early Spring, I haven't had a chance to play with any of my snow machines yet! Farmers Almanac says a snowy February. I hope so. 50F today, 60F tomorrow, not looking good.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

-2 F with wind chills at least -25 F right now...I think NW Montana finally ticked off Old Man Winter...


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

You guys and your warm temps suck... 
-40C feels like -49C in the wind today.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Only chilly here.:wink2:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm +.6°C ( +33.1°F )*


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

-24C (-11F) this morning.
Great snowblowing weather, didn't have to worry about anything plugging up with snow.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

55° F today, forecast for 64° F tomorrow. I don't think we're gonna get any snow soon.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

-41c, -47c in the wind. ☕☕


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

*+7 Celsius and raining.*


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

BRRRRRRRRR that's cold enough to freeze the brass balls of a Monkey lol



QUOTE=dooitorbust;1646743]-41c, -47c in the wind. ☕☕[/QUOTE]


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

31f headed for a high of 50 f today in Denver.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

FullThrottle said:


> BRRRRRRRRR that's cold enough to freeze the brass ball of a Monkey lol
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=dooitorbust;1646743]-41c, -47c in the wind. ☕☕


[/QUOTE]



Haha, yes it’s cold. Usually get a week or two of this every year, sometimes more. Lots of layers on today.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm +5.6°C ( +42.1°F )* and light rain


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

24 days until spring...


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> 24 days until spring...




Maybe where you live lol.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> 24 days until spring...


7°C in February is a welcomed sight and kills one winter day. But here spring starts march 21st sometime in April.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

64° F today here. Starting Sunday maybe some snow showers but with highs in the low 40's I don't expect to start an engine.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nice thaw yesterday, cleared most of the ice from my lower driveway.










*@tm -6.8°C ( +19.8°F )*


----------



## DennisCA (Feb 5, 2019)

-22C this morning and around -10C now.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

-28C (-18F) right now.
Tomorrow morning -35C (-31F)
Have an appointment tomorrow morn whether I like it or not.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Just checked the temp and it has dropped to -30C.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

45° F here now, forecast is to be in the low to mid 30's for the next few days. Maybe some snowflakes, but probably not enough to even sweep with a broom.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -6°C ( +21°F )* with flurries


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

They were announcing -4°C for a high today but I saw +4°C on all 3 of my outdoor thermometers. It was even sunny for a couple hours and melted a lot of the snow that fell overnight and this morning.

*@tm +1.1°C ( +34°F )*


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like tonight will be one of the coldest we have had in quite a few years.
-37C (-35F)


----------



## Stone (Feb 3, 2019)

Minus eight and 30 below wind chill...


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Mean temperature for the first six days of Feb: -28C :smiley-gen125::icon_cussing_black:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Real bad here this morning freezing rain since about 4:30, drove the wife to work and several idiots passing me ended up in the ditch. Four wheel drive owners think they're better on ice than others especially this Dodge Ram black short bed pickup that almost connected a Semi head-on only to end up backwards in the ditch. Bet you he was late for work... I made it there and back safely although coming up the hill was a task even with the all wheel drive Trax. I'm going to bunker down until this clears up. 










*@tm -1.5°C ( +29.3°F )*


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

-13F this morning, yesterday was a bear with the cold and snow. More cold and snow on the way. Weatherman said we have had 10" this month alone and it feels like it.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Up here in gatineau quebec. I woke up to +7 C + lots of wind. and now its at 0C. What a weird temp.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm 2.3°C ( +36.1°F )* light rain


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

43° Beverly MA Chilling off tonight to 20


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -10°C ( +14°F )*


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

27° F now and clear. Starting tomorrow afternoon we're forecast for two days of wintry mix but daytime temps will be high enough to melt anything solid. Kind of looks like any snowblowers around here will stay dry where they are.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Back in the deep freeze here for the next week.

*@tm -12.2°C ( +10°F )* with strong winds.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -13°C ( +8.6°F )*


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

It was -10 F with a -35 wind chill here this morning. We _might_ have reached zero F today.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -11.7°C ( +11°F )*


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

-16F this morning when I got up. Reached a high of +5F I believe.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Compared to y'all we're having a heat wave. 33° F at the moment, low 30° tonight, mid 30's tomorrow. The "wintry mix" of sleet/snow for the next two days, accumulation from two to four inches. Just kinda loafin' along weather-wise here.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -15.6°C ( +4°F )*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -15°C ( +5°F )*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -15.5°C ( +4°F )*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Warming up before the snow.
*@tm -5°C ( +23°F )*
Calling for a foot, I bet we get no more than 6"


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

29° and snowing


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

31 F and threatening to snow, again...much warmer than we have had since February 3rd, according to the local weather guesser.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It was suppose to warm up with this snow storm but really hasn't yet.
*@tm -8°C ( +18°F )*


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Still -8°C and raining now, it is freezing on contact and hopefully will stop the drifting from high winds.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

*@tm -4°C ( +25°F )* light snow


----------



## Paxonator (Sep 9, 2018)

-34c feels like - 42c with the wind chill in sask Canada right now. Which is - 29f feels like -42f.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Paxonator said:


> -34c feels like - 42c with the wind chill in sask Canada right now. Which is - 29f feels like -42f.



And we are not done with February. The weather gods are saying it is going to stay cold until March.:surprise:


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This will be be my last post folks, nice knowing most of you! 

*@tm -6.2°C ( +21°F )*


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It was in the 40's today, and yesterday I think it approached 50. 

Coby7, I'm sorry to hear that! I hope everything is OK. If you hopefully change your mind, we'll be here! Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Kryp2nite (Feb 26, 2019)

-7 to plus 7 today in waiting Claire Wis.we must have 2 feet of snow built up over the last 2 weeks.


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Struggling through the 5th coldest Feb on record since the 1800's.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

9°f temp and 0°F windchill Beverly, MA -13°c temp and -18° wind chill


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

Bangor, Me...-1 with -20 windchill. Butt....when we get snow it usually turns to sleet and rain and seems to be trending that way more and more as the years go by.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

-30c, feels like -41c in the wind. It’s brisk.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

-26c today


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

dooitorbust said:


> -26c today


I hope you stay warm.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

-40 C with wind chill this morning on my walk to work. My work is 1 mile from door to door, and I had to hold my face to prevent freezing the skin.
Didn't work up much of a sweat, that's for sure.:wink2:


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

They just said that it was the coldest February since before WWII....! Wow!
Wonder if there will be a "boom" in fledgling snowblower operators in about 15 years.....LOL Wink Wink!:grin:


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

russ01915 said:


> I hope you stay warm.




Working night shift outside tonight. Lots of layers and hot coffee. Hopefully catch a break in the next few days.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Cutter said:


> -40 C with wind chill this morning on my walk to work. My work is 1 mile from door to door, and I had to hold my face to prevent freezing the skin.
> Didn't work up much of a sweat, that's for sure.:wink2:


Look on the bright side. I bet the pollen count was about zero.:grin:


----------



## tuffnell (Dec 1, 2011)

Benefits of -40, there isn't a mosquito to be found.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

tuffnell said:


> Benefits of -40, there isn't a mosquito to be found.


Never underestimate the Culiseta Longiareolata. 

This creature can survive small nuclear explosions. It can't be reasoned with, it can't be bargained with...it doesn't feel pity of remorse or fear...and it absolutely will not stop....Ever. 

...Until you are thoroughly and unequivocally bitten. :eeek:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

jumped down from 40 to 8 degrees in 3 hours. Got a few inches here in the south Denver area. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

WVguy said:


> Look on the bright side. I bet the pollen count was about zero.:grin:



That, and I didn't notice the mosquitoes being too bad either!:devil:


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

1 degree F at the moment. We're gonna be close to setting overnight low records tonight unfortunately for the date. 30 or so degrees below normal at this time.

Edited to add: just read our local NWS narrative for tonight. They're beginning to throw out that this coming weekend's storms are going to "clean out" the present regime of frequent snows and cold. The "hemispherical pattern to a much lower amplitude" may be well underway by next weekend.

Given temps forecast are above freezing out into early next week (with heavy rains possible)...I'm taking that line to mean "warmer" and less winter-type systems beginning to take over.

Spring might be just around the corner. Or rather "late winter" is finally approaching. Heck, daylight savings time ends next weekend, too.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

This morning at 5 AM, it was -14 with the wind chill!
Crazy for this time of year,even in Saskatchewan!:kiss:


----------

